# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مامایی ازاد اوردم؟؟؟

## Miiina

بچه ها من اولویت 11 ام مامایی ازاد مسجد سلیمان ذخیره ردیف15 هستم
اولویت های بعدی رو دیگه قبول نمیشم؟؟؟
قطعی نیست قبول شدنم؟؟؟

----------


## Miiina

Up

----------

